# Crione gel and mmc and nxt cycle



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,

i used crione gel with my first IVF upuntill 16 weeks, was advised to use it untill 10 weks but was too scared to stop it. at 16 weeks i ran out so i had no choice but to stop it.
at 18+ 2 i had a sexing scan and my baby had died, no reason known. it had stopped growing around 16 weeks.

i am second go of ivf with EC on wednesday, i have been told to use 2 crione gel a day instead of one a day. but no one said when to use it up untill if i get +.

can you please tell me what you would recommend

many thx
lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

So sorry to hear about your loss  

Sorry not to reply earlier, how is 2ww going? Have you tested yet? Lots of    

The evidence is mixed in terms of progesterone supplementation post treatment. It is proven that it can be helpful in the 2ww period to support pregnancy but beyond this there is no overwhelming evidence that it makes a difference unless you have proven low natural levels of progesterone (although it doesn't do any harm to continue you it).

Your clinic are the best placed to advise you as they will know your full medical history and be able to discuss the issues with you, so please do speak to them if you haven't already.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

